# 92-97 URS4/S6 Fidanza flywheel for sale.



## ursquattro (Jun 28, 2007)

As the topic mentions, brand new in box Fidanza 12lb flywheels for AAN S4 and S6s from 92-97. Looking for 500 or best offer. I can email pics out contact me [email protected]


----------

